# 2.0 Exhaust?



## fuzzy (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi.

Is the exhaust on the 2.0 petrol the same as the 2.5?
Is there any difference?
I think its the same setting but I'm not sure...

Just want to know if a exhaust upgrade built for the 2.5 will fit my 2.0

thx


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

It looks similar enough since the esm uses the same illustartion for both QR20DE and QR25DE:



Mind you there may be coutry differences (probably relating to catalytic converter).
Anybody else with input on this?

Fuzzy, please fill in more details on your profile...


----------



## fuzzy (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok...

Another thing I'v been wanting to ask: How come I can't se any of the images posted on the threads??
I run Internet Explorer.. 


Do I need to download some kind of plugin?
I have no idea what image you posted in the reply...

Thx


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hi, you should not need anything to see pictures???

The only thing I can think of right now is your Forum Viewing Options:

Go to the top left hand dark blue menu bar
Click on User CP
On the left, under control panel click on Edit Options
In the third menu box: Thread Display Options, make sure to tick (activate) Show Images option.

In the mean time use this link to your web browser to see the picture I posted earlier:
ImageShack - Hosting :: qr20qr25exhaustnc4.jpg


----------



## fuzzy (Feb 13, 2007)

Show image option was already activatet... 

Its the same thing on the austrailian forum... only a few pics that appears, other than that its only blank..

Thanks for the link..
Do you think the coutry differences (probably relating to catalytic converter) will be a problem for me if I go and buy one of those exhaust upgrades on the austrailian site..?

thx


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

fuzzy,

In your Internet Explorer, go to the Internet Options and click on the Advanced tab, under Multimedia, make sure the box is ticked next to "Show pictures"

I don't think there would be a problem having the 2.5LT exhaust fitted to a 2.0LT engine, however I am not sure what type of gains would result from this, nor I can tell you if your ECU will require any adjustments.


----------



## TKH (May 19, 2007)

Hi Fuzzy,

We have both the QR20 and QR25 in Malaysia, auto only. Both run identical exhaust systems (from the header right to the rear exhaust). The only difference between the two models are

1. Wheel size (15 vs 16)
2. Stroke
3. final gear ratio. (I think the diffs are different). 

When you mentioned an "exhaust upgrade", which part of the exhaust are you referring to ? headers ? mid ? or rear ?


----------



## fuzzy (Feb 13, 2007)

TKH said:


> Hi Fuzzy,
> 
> We have both the QR20 and QR25 in Malaysia, auto only. Both run identical exhaust systems (from the header right to the rear exhaust). The only difference between the two models are
> 
> ...


hi.
I was thinking of this: Australian On Line X-Trail Shop X-Treme Accessories

Either the cat-back sytstem or the full exhaust system...

The systems you mentioned you run in malaysia, is it original?

thx


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

fuzzy said:


> hi.
> I was thinking of this: Australian On Line X-Trail Shop X-Treme Accessories
> 
> .........
> ...


In that case, Jalal is your man


----------



## TKH (May 19, 2007)

Hi Fuzzy,

IMHO and Without Prejudice : 

Since you are living in Norway, your vehicle shall be subjected to emission controls. I do not think you shall be allowed to run "CATless". Check out both Jalal's and "Valboo's" exhaust mod. The mods conform to "emission controls". (In Msia, we are a bit more "lawless"). However, remember both run a QR25. 

Headers:
Some of us have replaced the OEM with a 4-2-1. It really does not make much difference whether it is a sequential or non-sequential design. There are two of us who have had a local "specialist" custom make ours. One was fitted in a QR25 and the other in a QR20. The QR20 had smaller diameter primaries. It was arranged in a non-sequential design. 

The DCs, Megans, Hotshots, etc are difficult to come by in Malaysia. Besides, when one converts the US$ to Mal$, it does become very expensive. The "cheaper" alternative is to get the "HotBits" system. Design is sequential. It is for the X-Trail. However, I do not think the two different engine models were considered. More of a "one size fits all".

Mid:
You may want to do some research to find out what "high flow CATs" are available in your part of the world. I do not think you do require to increase the diameter of the pipes. It is a N/A engine. You do require a resonator.

Rear:
The "twins" do look good. We have both QR20s and QR25s running the "twins" (but made in Msia). The design is different to Jalal's. The rear exhaust box is mounted in the same fashion as the OEM, but located in the "centre". The mid pipe runs to the middle of the exhaust box (instead of the side), with the two "exhaust" pipes coming out of the "side". 

Hope the above helps in your decision. Readup a bit more on the "Oxygen sensor" and the relocation, problems and types. Some XTs have two sensors, some just a single. 

Ken


----------



## fuzzy (Feb 13, 2007)

thanx very much for all the info..

I'll think I'm just gonna go for my second choice; the remus rear exhaust with twins..
Its gonna look much better and it is not that expensive...

thx


----------



## Viking Trail (Jul 20, 2007)

*Hi Fuzzy*



fuzzy said:


> thanx very much for all the info..
> 
> I'll think I'm just gonna go for my second choice; the remus rear exhaust with twins..
> Its gonna look much better and it is not that expensive...
> ...


Is your X-Trail equipped with a new exhaust-system? If so, where did You get it??? And did You get rid of the faulty pre-cat? What then with the O2-sensor(s)? I am planning to change mine soon, since the catalytic converter has blown twice 
But I can't find any supplier in Norway or Scandinavia.... :-( My X-Trail is a 2002 Mk1 2.0 AT.

It looks like we live in the same 'hood (Norway), and have a lot of common questions.... Hope to hear from You


----------

